# This was sent to me at SINISTERSPACE



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

for all you CAPT. Spaulding fans---

http://www.live365.com/stations/_vampirate_


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Link not working.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Bummer too!


----------



## NemesisOfTheFlesh (Sep 26, 2006)

ces it dont exist.


----------



## vacuousmiss (Oct 4, 2006)

If you copied and pasted it, it would work...the automatic link isn't picking up the last underscore.

Click here.


----------

